# Trying to play MKV movie file on VLC player android HELP



## Space Lynx (Dec 30, 2017)

so I can get a mkv movie to play for like 3 minutes, then it starts freezing up... I am running stock android 7.1.1 on my zte axon 7 phone... and vlc player and nothing else tinkered with...

why won't it work? is there another video player that will work?  vlc player seems to be fine on desktop windows 10 for the same files so its odd...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 30, 2017)

ive always had a bunch of issues with .mkv, they are balls. can you convert it, or acquire it in a different format? that may be your best bet. if no to both options, maybe if you can change the method of rendering used by vlc? maybe it isnt utilizing your GPU, or CPU properly

*also, maybe this? *


----------



## commission3r (Dec 30, 2017)

try mx player by j2 interactive
you'll have to put up with ads but not during playback


----------



## FYFI13 (Dec 30, 2017)

commission3r said:


> try mx player by j2 interactive
> you'll have to put up with ads but not during playback


I'll double that. MX Player works really well.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 31, 2017)

You can also try Kodi, it plays almost anything.



jboydgolfer said:


> ive always had a bunch of issues with .mkv, they are balls



Mkv is just the wrapper, the codec is what is usually the issue. X265 video almost exclusively comes in mkv, and a lot of stuff struggles with x265. But a lot of mkv files are also h264, which is a lot easier to play.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I will try Kodi and MX2 

Happy new year as well ^^


----------



## IceScreamer (Jan 1, 2018)

In VLC, go to Settings-Advanced-Enable frame skip. I had issues with some files, and those that lagged were fixed, others stayed the same quality.


----------

